# Back from Tokyo...



## ecchef (Mar 6, 2015)

Went to Tsukiji; didn't buy any knives, didn't handle any knives, didn't take any pictures of knives, didn't even stop to look at knives.
Didn't go to Kappabashi-dori. Never even gave it a thought.

I may need an intervention.


----------



## daveb (Mar 6, 2015)

So did you buy any food, cook any food, eat any food, take pictures of any food? And then they're the drink questions. If you're three for three you do need an intervention...


----------



## Adrian (Mar 6, 2015)

Going cold fish is a bit like going cold turkey. Some addictions just pass. I wish mine would.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 6, 2015)

No food & bev issues Dave. Didn't go to any 'destinations', just good local stuff mostly.
Not quite sure if the addiction has passed...guess I'm just headed in a different direction.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 6, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Didn't go to any 'destinations', just good local stuff mostly.



I've never been to Japan, but that's my favorite way to travel.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Mar 9, 2015)

chinacats said:


> I've never been to Japan, but that's my favorite way to travel.



+1 me too. Less stressful this way too.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 9, 2015)

Korin_Mari said:


> +1 me too. Less stressful this way too.



Yes...and it's the true Choose Your Own Adventure!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choose_Your_Own_Adventure


----------



## ecchef (Mar 10, 2015)

Basically enjoyed the trip, but we stayed in Hiroo which is kinda like the Beverly Hills of Tokyo. Not the most conducive neighborhood for R&R.
Had a few Foxworthy moments, but I got over it. At least my shop wasn't in pandemonium when I got back.
Still having a hard time coming to terms with my knife indifference issue. Even the Wife was shocked.
Truth be told, I haven't even sharpened anything since I've been back. 
Think these symptoms would register on WebMD?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 10, 2015)

i just got back from Tokyo too!! (spent Dec over in asia)

Tokyo was one of the most enjoyable cities ever!! i rarely ever step into a city and proclaim, "oh, yea..i can live here" except the fact that i would be illiterate..or speak it. but i bet i could pick it up!!

we stayed in Shinjuku. effen fun!! great food, but being on a budget, we didnt do any big fancy meals. we tried to stay "divey" but Tokyo didnt really do dive joints. BEST TONKATSU i have ever eaten in my life. i ordered a pork tonkatsu with a braised tomato topping. ordered it by watching another patron eat it. i just pointed at the picture on the menu. if i could, i would have loved to shimmy next to the cook and see just what the heck he did to make it so darn good. 

and knives? like you i didnt even look at them. i found the knife shops kinda intimdating actually. i couldnt ID even the most basic things like types of steel. i wanted to buy some stones, but again, i was crushed by the language barrier. but that fish market was amazing!! the knife shops were so loaded with inventory. and they all had that well worn sharpening station right out front. super cool. i did snap some pics.

my BIL is there right now. he is with a person that speaks japanese. i gave him a list of stones i would like and a comfortable working budget. lets see how this plays out. if not, i plan on being there next year. again..the month of Dec.


----------



## goatgolfer (Aug 22, 2015)

2002 World Cup [played in Japan & S. Korea] Police learned we (2) were in the bar watching Japan play. As the game finished (tie) a phalanx of helmeted and billy clubbed Army/police arrive at the bar. An English speaking officer approached us as the crowd in the streets started singing. They 'asked' us to leave. Threw down our beers and followed him out. The soldiers had formed a human tunnel so we wouldn't be bothered by the singing/cheering people on the street. There was not threat of violence or uprising. They just didn't want us to feel intimidated! Must have been ~150 police. Quite a site at an instants notice. My phone didn't take pictures then or I would have. 

Been back 5 more times and always am impressed by the precision of the train transport. People line up (lines on the floor) which is where the doors will come. I lined up 1.5 minutes too early and my host took me aside. "Wait, two more trains before ours." Also, the waiters step to the outside to let the departing out before they enter. 

Lots of examples just like that. Not much social freedom but boy can they run a railroad.


----------

